# Baby born on coast guard lifeboat named after vessel



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.timescolonist.com/Baby+born+coast+guard+lifeboat+named+after+vessel/2182072/story.html 
(Thumb) 

By Judith Lavoie, Times ColonistNovember 4, 2009
StoryPhotos ( 1 ) 

If Ari Edan Shaw Schiek ever asks why he was named after a Canadian Coast Guard lifeboat, his parents will have a heck of a story for him. A week ago, the five-and-a-half pound baby was born on the Coast Guard motor lifeboat Cape Edensaw while it was tied up at French Creek on Vancouver Island. The family met up with the crew this week to say thank you. The crew left to right is: Cam Murray, Rhys Clark, Ray Lapinski, Morgan Hughes. On the dock: Paramedic Angie Trice, father Uwe Schiek, mother Nalia Barkman, Ari Edan Shaw Schiek and the midwife Zoe Cope.Photograph by: Gordon LaFleur, Family PhotoIf Ari Edan Shaw Schiek ever asks why he was named after a Canadian Coast Guard vessel, his parents will have a heck of a story for him.

A week ago, the 51/2-pound baby was born on the coast guard motor lifeboat Cape Edensaw while it was tied up at French Creek. Mother Nalia Barkman of Lasqueti Island had gone into labour more than a week before Ari was due. With no ferry for two days, she had no option but the coast guard for a rapid transfer to hospital in Parksville. But the baby came too quickly to make it to hospital.

Barkman and partner Uwe Schiek had picked out their son's first name, but were waiting to meet him before choosing middle names. The unusual birthplace made up their minds.

"I like that it honours the coast guard. I'm very thankful they did such a good job," Barkman said.

Schiek said he researched the name Edensaw, named for a cape on the Queen Charlotte Islands, and discovered it was actually named for Charles Edan Shaw, a First Nations chief and artist in Skidegate.

Edan means little fire in Gaelic and Ari means little lion in Hebrew, Schiek said. "We're going to have a lot to tell him when he asks about his name," he said.

The coast guard crew, who picked up Barkman and Schiek on Lasqueti and then boiled water and fetched towels while he was being born, are happy the vessel is being recognized.

"I think it's quite an honour to have them name their little guy after one of the boats," said Cam Murray, officer in charge of the French Creek coast guard station near Parksville.

The crew is looking into inscribing the baby's name on the ship's bell -- a nautical tradition when a baby is born on board, he said.

The parents brought Ari down to the coast guard station for photos.

"It was great to see the baby. He's a nice little guy," Murray said.

Barkman and Schiek had been planning to travel to Parksville before the baby was due, but everything happened too quickly for that.

"It went very smoothly. It was a fast labour, which is a blessing," said Barkman, who was grateful their midwife, Zoe Cope, was able to meet them as soon as they docked at French Creek and supervised the birth.

"She was certainly in the right place at the right time," she said.

[email protected]

© Copyright (c) The Victoria Times Colonist


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Just as well he wasn't born on the ACT 2.


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

What a 'Yarn' this lad will have to tell, if of course he wants to. Kids can be cruel little sods, so I think that this little boy is in for a lot of mickey-taking.
A really nice story though.

Nick.


----------



## marco nista (Jan 29, 2008)

I remember when I was with Shell in the 1960s there was a Chief Steward who had named his gaughter after the tanker he was serving on at the time of her birth, MELO I think it was.

Good job he wasn't on the METHANE PROGRESS at the time.

73s

Marco


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

..................... or the DRUPA.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Now now Sparkie, 
I trust you weren't referring to the old hymn, sung to the tune of Starship Trooper...

"I lost my a*** on the Shell ship Drupa..."


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

It did cross my mind...........and i never sailed with Shell.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

The message came in at a Senior officers meeting and was announced. Everyone was very pleased. Nice to have something nice happen for once, eh?!


----------

